# Hardscape - Wood and rocks - when do and don't they work



## AKD594 (30 Apr 2016)

Planning a 'scape.

Just curious about hardscape - particularly the use of wood and rocks together.

I've always been more a fan of wood and have read in some places that you are better of using one or the other.

However I've seen the combination work well in numerous tanks.

My questions are:
How are these made to work together?
Are there any particular types of wood/rock which go really well together and similarly types which don't?

If it helps I am going to use this advice when aquascaping a 25L tank

Thanks


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Apr 2016)

I tend to bury the wood in the rock so it looks like the wood has grown through it. I find it looks more natural like this.


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Apr 2016)

Eg from my current tank. Quick iPhone shots


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Apr 2016)




----------



## rebel (30 Apr 2016)

One of the general rules is that you use one type of rock and wood per tank. Also having a few different sizes of wood and rock will help create the illusion of nature and depth.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Apr 2016)

Hi AKD, This is a exquisite scape by a new member the wood and rock placement is spot on with the planting

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/wild-scape.41276/


----------



## a rix (30 Apr 2016)

This is my attempt


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 May 2016)

Ditto Tim and Stu, I think it mostly looks more natural if both are used and the wood is made to look like it's grown around the rock


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 May 2016)

rebel said:


> One of the general rules is that you use one type of rock and wood per tank. Also having a few different sizes of wood and rock will help create the illusion of nature and depth.


If you have two sorts as example of woods say bogwood and twigs branched a way to disguise the difference is with attaching moss or ferns and I find it sort of makes them look natural,reversing mopani which tends to be darker on the reverse side and can be effective


----------

